# Grief strikes again



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I probably shouldn't do this but I don't know any other way to let the grief out.

I'm sure you've had dreams where you woke up and were Really Glad that one wasn't real. Had one of those just a few days ago of which I only remember the part where I was looking out the living room window seeing Deanna's face full of tears because Little Kitty had gotten run over.

As I awoke, I dismissed it right away, because Little Kitty seemed to be taking her cues from Big Kitty (almost 21 years old) who only stays on the front porch and sometimes went out to the back yard, but never outside the property lines and never went into the street.

We've never seen Little Kitty go out into the street.

So imagine my pain when about 12:45 on Saturday I look out the living room window and see Little Kitty laying there on Dale street runover.

Deanna went down to get her and as she came back up the driveway I looked down out of the living room window on her face full of tears exactly like it was in the dream a few days earlier.

The pain is so great I don't know how to let it out. 2 years almost to the day since Big Kitty was staring out the living room window when I came home for lunch from work one day. I kept looking out the window wondering what she was staring at and suddenly saw this little bitty kitty all wet and cold in the tree. I went down and reached up my arms for her, and even kitties that knew me would be hesitant to come down out of the trees because of fear, but not this one! She meowed like crazy and came right down into my arms.

Most destructive kitty we ever had, but we loved her anyway. How it grieves my heart to see her gone. She was still warm at full body temperature, so it must have happened only seconds before I looked out the window.

Thanks for listening.

doc


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Doc, my heart goes out to you. Losing a pet can be as difficult as losing a family member, I don't care what some people say. Last summer my 6 year old, female ferret, Loki, passed away and I was devastated. Again, you have my sympathies.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Thank you Pete. We just came back into the house after digging her grave in the backyard under the trees where she loved to climb so much. Your message helped a lot.

Just couldn't bear to do it yesterday, and it wasn't easy now either. 

doc


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

So sorry to hear of your preminition and subsequent loss. Losing a pet is hard, and my thoughts are with you and your loved ones.
Frizbee


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh Doc,
I'm so very sorry for your loss. I never had pets as a child (my sister was allergic) but when I met David, he'd had his cat Zachery for 16 years. Zach and I became very close and when he became ill after some bad surgery and had to be put down, we were both heartbroken. 
Pets are family and your grief is understandable. Our thoughts are with you and Deanna.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Your experience is eerie, but also heart-rending. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope your next experience is one of a wonderful event, and is not long in coming.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

As an animal lover myself, please accept my condolences at the loss of your pet. I've been there a few times myself, and I know the heartache that never seems to let us forget. It is nice to know that Kitty received so much love in her too short life on earth, but in truth she touched you all for eternity. God bless you and yours.


----------

